# 10/9/2021 Bob Sikes



## Gaven53 (May 9, 2016)

So someone on Facebook reported that the Bob Sikes bite was "on fire". We decided to go check it out. Current was running strong under the bridge. Managed to catch a big spanish but that was it. A couple other spanish were caught along with a Bull Red but that was it. I am here to report that the bite was indeed, not, "on fire".


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Must've been a Youtuber. Everything is FIRE or EPIC for them


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw that, he said flounder, reds, spanish you name it were more or less biting empty hooks. Surprised that he didn't put something in there about tuna and wahoo. I kind of chuckled when I saw it.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

stevenattsu said:


> Must've been a Youtuber. Everything is FIRE or EPIC for them


Due to oversaturation of content on the internet, shock and awe or hyperbole has sadly become the norm. I'm a "YouTuber"- more so as a side hobby to complement fishing. Not trying to make money/sponsors, I just legitimately enjoy sharing my passion of fishing with others on the platform. With that being said, I agree 100% with your sentiment.

Unfortunately, this started a few years ago, when "influencers" saturated the internet with clickbait, low-effort videos. Makes me feel guilty by association.

You all have seen the titles. I mean hell... this was uploaded 4 days ago:


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

iJabo said:


> Due to oversaturation of content on the internet, shock and awe or hyperbole has sadly become the norm. I'm a "YouTuber"- more so as a side hobby to complement fishing. Not trying to make money/sponsors, I just legitimately enjoy sharing my passion of fishing with others on the platform. With that being said, I agree 100% with your sentiment.
> 
> Unfortunately, this started a few years ago, when "influencers" saturated the internet with clickbait, low-effort videos. Makes me feel guilty by association.
> 
> ...


what your channel


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> what your channel


Not trying to derail the original thread, but it's linked here:
https://www.youtube.com/c/GulfCoastAngling


----------

